# Tote Dorfbewohner



## Ohrensammler (27. Juli 2012)

Es mag dringendere Probleme geben als dieses hier (Weltfrieden, Klimaerwärmung, Justin Biber kommt in die Pubertät, etc.) aber mir ganz persönlich schlägt es auf die Ohrmuschel.
Und daher komme ich zum Punkt und frage direkt, ohne Umschweif, in klarem Deutsch, mit zitternder Stimme und aufrechtem Blick:


Wo zu Teufel kommen die dusseligen toten Dorfbewohner her???


Ich meine die, die überall herumliegen, egal wo ich hinkomme.
Wie machen die das? 
Ich armer Depp muss mich durch Horden von Monstern, Quest, Bossen und sonstigem Kroppzeug boxen und kaum biege ich schweiß- und bluttriefend um die Ecke liegt da son toter Dorfbewohner rum. 
Ich meine es stört mich nicht, immerhin haben die Jungs ja meist bisschen Kohle dabei.
Aber wie kommen die hühnerzüchtenden, kühemelkenden, mägdeflachlegenden Dorftrottel überall dahin wo ich erst noch hin muss?

Gibt es geheime, vom Kuhkönig hinterlassene Subraumspalten, die Neutristram mit dem Rest der Spielwelt verbinden und die mir vorenthalten werden? Und rennen die dann mit Heugabeln bewaffnet rein aus purer Neugier?

Sind es Illusionen erzeugt vom alten Rothörnchen persönlich als so eine Art psychologische Kriegsführung. (nach dem Motto guck wie ach so toll du bist, das schafft jeder Kürbispflücker auch) 


Wer es weiß möge sein Wissen bitte bitte mit mir teilen. Ich merke wie ich langsam die Kontrolle verliere.
Ich gucke schon beim Einkaufen immer ganz vorsichtig hinter den Gemüsestand in der Befürchtung, dass selbst dort einer liegt, …. ein…..


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

Oh das ist so göttlich, danke für den Feierabendlacher. :'D

Darüber haben sich meine Kollegen und ich auch schon lustig gemacht.

Sinnig ist das vielleicht nicht und ob das die Entwickler ganz durchdacht haben frage ich mich auch. Aber es bringt halt Loot und dafür sind sie primär da. 

mfg


----------



## ludwigbauer73 (27. Juli 2012)

Da würde mich eher interessieren was der Schmied und der Juwelier  mit dem ganzen Altpapier machen, welches sie ständig in Form von Seiten und Folianten in den Arsch geschoben bekommen. Seh weder Papiertonne noch ein Papierlager.


----------



## XsociusX (27. Juli 2012)

Manchmal frag ich mich auch, wie ein kleines Mädchen auf die Idee kommen kann, eine Kuhglocke für 100.000 Gold zu verkaufen.


----------



## Caps-lock (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn wir so anfangen, würde ich ganz klar vermuten, dass die ganzen Händler mehr wissen als wir...
Sie kaufen echt JEDEN Ramsch auf.

Irgendwas werden sie ja mit den Millionen Rüstungen anfangen wollen.


----------



## Kyrador (27. Juli 2012)

Wer steckt die Skelette in die Fässer?


----------



## Raema (27. Juli 2012)

Und wo hat Onkel Deckard die ganzen Taschen her? Er verliert ja nicht nur sein Tagebuch, sondern das liegt ja immer in seiner Tasche - teilweise sogar mehrere pro Dungeon. Geht der alte Mann in die Höhle, verliert seinen Beutel, kehrt dann erstmal zum Dorf zurück um einen neuen zu besorgen und verliert den dann ebenfalls in der Höhle?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Juli 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Wer steckt die Skelette in die Fässer?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich denke mal die dorfebewohner waren einfach da/am flüchten als die hölle sich mal wieder über die welt ergossen hat
das ist ja schließlich kurz vor lvl 1 passiert


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Juli 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ich denke mal die dorfebewohner waren einfach da/am flüchten als die hölle sich mal wieder über die welt ergossen hat
> das ist ja schließlich kurz vor lvl 1 passiert



Da sind die aber zum Teil ganz schön mächtig weit gerannt, Respekt


----------



## Bandit 1 (28. Juli 2012)

XsociusX schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich auch, wie ein kleines Mädchen auf die Idee kommen kann, eine Kuhglocke für 100.000 Gold zu verkaufen.



Viel schlimmer, wir Trottel geben ihr auch noch die Kohle für diese stinkende Kuhglocke...

Aber zu den Toten Torfbewohnern... ich denke die werden dort hingeschleppt, zwecks späterem Verzehr.
(und das TT ist gewollt, wir nennen die alle so) ^^


----------



## Maladin (28. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich alleine die Dorfbewohner zähle, die man wendet um an ihr süßes Innerstes zu kommen frage ich mich dann auch, wo die in dem Dorf alle gewohnt haben sollen. Die Häuser müssen gnadenlos überfüllt gewesen sein. Deshalb stehen die Händler wohl auch auf der Straße.

Neulich gaukelte mir Diablo 3 auch vor, der Händler der vor mir stand hätte 3 Hellebarden und mehrere Rüstungsteile zu verkaufen. Wohlgemerkt war da ja kein Verkaufsstand. Wo hat er die her? Gibt es die auch als Instant Waffen - ein Tropfen Weihwasser und fertig ist die [Axt der gespaltenen Waffel].

Diablo 3 muss noch viel am Realismus arbeiten. Wo bleibt das Housing? Wann kann ich Kräuter zu Tränken machen? Lol Blizzard ... Reittiere?

/wink maladin


----------



## Kith85 (28. Juli 2012)

Ich würde davon ausgehen das die Welt einfach Extrem überbevölkert war, da ja die ganzen Zombies und Geister ehemalige Bewohner dieser Welt sind. Naja 28 Days Later lässt grüßen 25% der Weltbevölkerung hat überlebt, 55% wurde getötet und entweder zu Geistern Zombies oder Sushi verarbeitet und die restlichen 20% stellen sich als Nephamin oder Kultisten heraus (wenn wir davon ausghen das absolut jeder Kultist so blöd ist sich uns in den Weg zu stellen.)


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Juli 2012)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wenn ich alleine die Dorfbewohner zähle, die man wendet um an ihr süßes Innerstes zu kommen frage ich mich dann auch, wo die in dem Dorf alle gewohnt haben sollen. Die Häuser müssen gnadenlos überfüllt gewesen sein. Deshalb stehen die Händler wohl auch auf der Straße.



Sehr richtig!
Deshalb hab ich grade mal gezählt.
Alptraum Kathedrale Ebene 2: 18 tote Dorfbewohner. (..und ein toter Abenteurer aber der zählt hier nicht)
Wenn man das mal hochrechnet müsste man die eher in Tote Stadtbewohner umbenennen. 

Nachtrag: 9 auf Ebene 3 und 20 auf Ebene 4


----------



## Maladin (28. Juli 2012)

Kith85 schrieb:


> Wenn wir davon ausghen das absolut jeder Kultist so blöd ist sich uns in den Weg zu stellen.



Irgendwie muss ich eher Angst vor denen haben. Ich bin gerade in Akt 1 Hölle und mein Mönch stirrbt und stirrbt und stirrrRRRRrrrrbt *ggg* Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal mehr Guides lesen.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sehr richtig!Deshalb hab ich grade mal gezählt.Alptraum Kathedrale Ebene 2: 18 tote Dorfbewohner. (..und ein toter Abenteurer aber der zählt hier nicht)Wenn man das mal hochrechnet müsste man die eher in Tote Stadtbewohner umbenennen.



Ich sehe langsam den perfiden Plan von Diablo, die Grundstückspreise in Tristram zu drücken. Ich freue mich auf Diablo 4, wenn Magda in Tristram die Magda Mall aufmacht und man sich in epischen Kämpfen Etage für Etage durchkämpfen muss: "Oh Nein ..  wir sind genau zwischen zwei Wühltische geraten .. zünde Kaufrausch."


----------



## Heynrich (31. Juli 2012)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Gibt es geheime, vom Kuhkönig hinterlassene Subraumspalten, die Neutristram mit dem Rest der Spielwelt verbinden und die mir vorenthalten werden? Und rennen die dann mit Heugabeln bewaffnet rein aus purer Neugier?



Da liegst du gar nicht mal so verkehrt und der Ansatz ist schon fast korrekt. 

Aus einer relativ verlässlichen Quelle weiss ich, dass der Kuhkönig, vor seinem Ableben damals, noch die Möglichkeit hatte einen ferngesteuerten thermovektoranalysierenden Quantensingularitätschronotontorpedo abzufeuern. 
Quasi getreu dem Motto: "wenn ich drauf gehe, geht ihr auch drauf!". 

Glücklicherweise hat eine Fehlzündung das Geschoss von der Bahn abgebracht (Vermutlich von einem knallevollen Gnom zusammengezimmert). 
Der Quantensingularitätschronotontorpedo zündete in der Atmosphäre und hat einzelne kleine Bereiche in der Welt in einen temporalen Fluss gerissen. 
Die toten Dorfbewohner sind durch dieses Geschoss getötet worden und in die Zukunft gezogen worden, wo wir sie überall auf dem Boden liegen sehen. 

Ich würde übrigens nicht zu nah dran gehen, es gibt Gerüchte darüber, dass der Effekt auch umkehrbar ist, also dass man quasi durch eine Art Wurmloch wieder in die Vergangenheit gezogen werden kann.


----------



## ego1899 (4. August 2012)

Vor allem habe ich durch die Dorfbewohner gemerkt das ich zuviel gezockt habe...

Ich bin letztens durch Schwimmbad gelaufen und habe die sich sonnenden Badegäste getreten um zu gucken ob sie Kleingeld fallen lassen. Erst viel zu spät habe ich realisiert das ich mich gar nicht in einer dunklen Gruft befinde sondern... Naja ok ich führe das nicht weiter aus...

Es wurde die Frage gestellt, wer denn die Skelette in die Fässer steckt.
Dazu fällt mir nich was ein.

Warum hat man die armen Toten in den Gruften denn unter den Steinplatten, sprich dem Boden begraben? Aus Platzmangel? Waren die richtigen Gruften an sich den VIP´s vorbehalten?


----------



## xynlovesit (4. August 2012)

Ich frag mich auch immer wieder, wie der gute alte Mann Deckard sich im Akt 1 nach der ersten Kanalisation sich aus dem Portal hinter dem Buchregal sich immer so schnell auf sein Platz in Tristam stellt? 

Sobald das Portal aufgeht und er zum Wegepunkt laeuft, bin ich schon laengst weg und er steht auf einmal schon da... merkwuerdig der alte Mann.


----------



## ego1899 (4. August 2012)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn man das mal hochrechnet müsste man die eher in Tote Stadtbewohner umbenennen.



Naja eben nicht. Die überzähligen Dorfbewohner "verschwinden" einfach, du hast herausfunden wohin. Ich tippe mal Tristam will einfach den Titel "Dorf" behalten und gar nicht als Stadt gelten.
So ähnlich wie Aachen. Die könnten die Stadt auch "Bad Aachen" nennen, verzichten aber darauf um überall an erster Stelle geführt zu werden...

Ein klarer Fall für CSI: Sanktuario


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. August 2012)

das dürfte ja dann fast populationskontrolle ala china sein


----------



## Vintar (18. August 2012)

Jedes mal wenn in WoW eine Raidfinder Gruppe wiped, spawnen 25 tote Dorfbewohner.


----------



## Devil4u (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

